# From excellent signal to zero signal !!!



## johnteeee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi guys
Living in this neck of the wood, you kinda fight with extreme climate most of the time. Today I took the day off and decided to move my 1000.2 dish to a better location on my property with better look angle and no tree in front of the dish as I was sick of frequent rain & snow fade. FYI I have always done self install even at my 6 years with D* and since Dec 08 my initial install with
E* and I have always done well with no problem. 

My equipment is as follows:

Dish 1000.2
Acutrac iii plus meter preset for Dish 1000.2 & Direct Slim Line
One 3 month old 211K I purchased brand new from Sadoun Satellite
One Plasma tv
Length of RG6 cable from the new location to my TV: 18 feet

My Package:

Turbo Gold HD
Hd platinum
No Locals since I use a channel master 4221 over the air.

My Zip 14201 AZ 241, EL 26, SK 125

The meter says I'm getting High 80s for 119 & 110 and mid 70s for 129
as soon as I connected the cable to 211K via HDMI & went to menu point dish Boom !! no signal whatsoever !! I mean notta, nil, zero ! Check switch
PORT: 1 good con. Port 2 good con. Port 3 good con.
119 no signal 110 no signal 129 no signal !!!!
TRANS: X X X
DEVICE: 1K.2 1K.2 1K.2
STATUS: R E C E P T I O N E R R O R
SWITCH: D P P 1 K . 2

Everything nice and level, I tried to move everything a bit ( EL & AZ ) within one degree but nothing on the Receiver side. Still the Meter showing decent signal on all 3 sats !!

I would appriciate any help, Thanks guys.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Most likely reason is that you aren't pointing to the right sats. The Accutrak III can't ID specific sats, unfortunately.

Advice: make sure the mast is perfectly plumb, reset the dish to the default elevation for your zip code, and point again.


----------



## johnteeee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi BattleZone
You were correct. Once I moved the EL a bit all 3 sats came in fine.

Thanks..........


----------

